# Don't know why



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

But I today for some reason I woke up feeling very alone. I've done the 180 hardcore, and I'm pulling away. But in the realization of pulling away, I'm also pulling away from the comfort of the last 11 years.

I have my kids this weekend, thank god.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

You are not alone. You have kids, family, friends. One person is all you have lost. Just one person. I know that one person was one of the more important people in your life, but they are still just one person. 

You are not alone, you just think you are. 

When you walk, do you walk with your head turned looking behind you, seeing what you just passed and never focusing on what is ahead? 

No, you look straight ahead, seeing what is coming in front of you. You do not want to run into something or miss something by looking behind you.

You should live your life like you do your walking.


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

Traggy said:


> You are not alone. You have kids, family, friends. One person is all you have lost. Just one person. I know that one person was one of the more important people in your life, but they are still just one person.
> 
> You are not alone, you just think you are.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

It's so hard when you have to do things that pull you further apart when its not what you want to be happening but with each step you are getting stronger...even if you don't feel that way right now. I felt that same way today....I cried the whole way to the dmv to change the title on the van to my name.....cried on the way home....then I get angry....why do I have to be making these choices...going through this....I didnt give up on my marriage...I didnt turn to someone else...he did! But in the end today I feel better and stronger for having done a few more things to protect me and my children.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I just picked up the kids from her house, she just seems so damn happy to have her new life, that I don't matter to her anymore. This woman who I spent 11 years with, all those great memories, now I'm just nothing to her. Hard to imagine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry proud....just remember that you didn't give up....YOU are being a good daddy to your children....YOU are a good man and even if she seems like shes loving her life right now, it won't last....and you will still be the man with values and integrity and love in your heart to give to a woman who will be willing to give it back to you in a way you deserve.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> I just picked up the kids from her house, she just seems so damn happy to have her new life, that I don't matter to her anymore. This woman who I spent 11 years with, all those great memories, now I'm just nothing to her. Hard to imagine.


Dude, you're doing it again. Negative, negative, negative. Like a broken record.


----------



## smith9800 (Mar 7, 2012)

You think , you are alone. But how you could be alone, you have your kids. One thing that you must keep in your life is to live with a positive attitude...........


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> I just picked up the kids from her house, she just seems so damn happy to have her new life, that I don't matter to her anymore. This woman who I spent 11 years with, all those great memories, now I'm just nothing to her. Hard to imagine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe she is just putting on "happy" when you are around, like WE are supposed to do when we are doing the 180. I bet she has her hard times too. 
Enjoy your wkd with them.


----------

